# Ultra InflamX - Anyone got feedback?



## 17961 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi all!I'm new here, but I've had IBS (mostly D, sometimes C, but always painful either way) for about 3 years. I'm 5'7" and 118 lbs now because of it (down from a healthy 135-140 lbs.) I think a bad bout of flu vaccine reactions set it off. I found a Doc who's actually listening to me (a rarity indeed for IBS sufferers!). He's working with natural/alternative healing methods, and along with probiotics (which make lots of sense to me)and fish oil (which is OK in small doses 'cuz of the resulting mild cramps and 'fish farts.') he also put me on Ultra InflamX. I am having a really hard time adjusting to that stuff. It has lots of gut healers in it, and bioflavonoids. However, I think it's also causing me some killer headaches and an all over dizzy/icky feeling that takes an hour or 2 fo fade after dosing, but I don't want to give up on it because it also seems to be taking a good deal of he pain away, as well as making me about as close to 'regular' as I've been since this whole mess started. Has anyone else tried this stuff? Does the yucky headache thing ever finally go away or am I alone in feeling some side effects on this stuff? Oh, also, anyone have any suggestions on how to GAIN weight without dairy/gluten/casein/beef/sugar? Thanks a bunch!


----------

